# Did you see Lauren Conrads clothing line?



## makeupwhore54 (Sep 15, 2007)

I really really like it. I guess its only online right now. And it came out today the same day as Heidis birthday haha




.

Shop Lauren Conrad


----------



## MindySue (Sep 15, 2007)

I would never pay that much but it's cute


----------



## Aquilah (Sep 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would never pay that much but it's cute ITA! At least she's made it where she wanted to be (so far) in life.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 15, 2007)

LOL! I was like "The second dress looks a lot like something Audrina would wear!" and when I clicked on it, it's called the Audrina dress. How funny is that!

There's a Lo dress, too!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 15, 2007)

Didn't even know she was coming out with a new line. Good for her!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Sep 15, 2007)

Didn't even know she had her own clothing line. Good for her, Im happy for her.


----------



## CandyApple (Sep 15, 2007)

The dresses are pretty plain, and over priced!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Sep 15, 2007)

I really like that Sophia dress. But I dont have 135 bucks or can fit into them.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 15, 2007)

"The Audrina Dress" $150? Puh-lease. Chill with the prices.


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 15, 2007)

needs more stuff...


----------



## fawp (Sep 15, 2007)

I really like the London top; I've been looking for something like that. Hopefully, Target will come out with a knockoff pretty soon...they're usually pretty good about that.


----------



## brewgrl (Sep 15, 2007)

So funny you said that, target DOES have a top just like that! that was actually my first thought when i saw that top!

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really like the London top; I've been looking for something like that. Hopefully, Target will come out with a knockoff pretty soon...they're usually pretty good about that.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Sep 15, 2007)

Target and Charlotte Russe, love their clothes!


----------



## Nox (Sep 16, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Didn't even know she was coming out with a new line. Good for her! Originally Posted by *sweetnsexy6953* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Didn't even know she had her own clothing line. Good for her, Im happy for her. Haha! Great minds think alike. I was about to say almost the exact same.


----------



## farris2 (Sep 16, 2007)

Cute


----------



## Solimar (Sep 16, 2007)

Too expensive..I have seen pieces like it elsewhere for a lot less money. Good for her, though.


----------



## lglala84 (Sep 16, 2007)

I like the line its really cute, but seriously way too expensive for me....::wishes it was cheaper::


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 16, 2007)

It's definitely Lauren's style. I like the simpleness of the clothing, the pieces are blank pallets.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 16, 2007)

very good for her


----------



## chocobon (Sep 16, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## princess_20 (Sep 16, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 16, 2007)

They are nice but pricey!


----------



## Jobunny (Sep 16, 2007)

I really like the pieces, I like simple and blocks of colour.


----------



## bCreative (Sep 16, 2007)

The Audrina Dress is pretty cute, and the blue one is kinda cute too! I'm happy for her she's following her dreams.


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 16, 2007)

Those are expensive pieces of fabrics.

Target carries almost all of those designs for way cheaper.

But it's still a cute line - very simple.


----------

